# Kindersitz RÖMER JOCKEY COMFORT, Erfahrung gesucht



## Toby-Pforzheim (25. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Kindersitz auf den oben genannten RÖMER JOCKEY COMFORT gestoßen und finde den ganz gut und auch recht stabil verarbeitet. Das es mit der kleinen keine Trails und Drops usw. gibt ist ja klar und steht auch nicht zur Diskussion, ich suche nur Erfahrungen oder Alternativen zu diesem Sitz.
Danke schonmal und ich bin auf eure Ansätze gespannt.


----------



## 4mate (25. November 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (25. November 2013)

Wat nich aal gift... Mir wären der Sitz oder das Balg, wenn so montiert, im Weg. Wir fahren ausschließlich mit Hänger. Auch an vollgefederten.


----------



## trifi70 (25. November 2013)

Ist quasi der Mercedes unter den Sitzen. Die Halterung klemmt am Sitzrohr. Je nach Rahmengröße in einem Bereich wo die Wandstärke sehr dünn sein kann. Ich hatte mal bei Transalp24 angefragt, die meinten, es wäre an ihrem 16xxg Rahmen kein Problem. Es geht nicht nur um Quetschung des Rohres (was mit der neuen Halterung kein Problem darstellt), sondern um je nach Gewicht des Kindes und Fahrweise teils erhebliche Biegebelastung, für die das Sitzrohr nicht unbedingt gemacht ist.

Fazit: möglichst nicht an Leichtbaurahmen benutzen. Carbon verbietet sich von selbst. Keinesfalls an die Sattelstütze bauen, nur weil der Rahmen zu klein ist!

Der Sitz selbst ist ok, sehr schön verstellbar. Der Hebel für die Entriegelung der Lehne geht mir zu leicht, das verstellt sich gerne mal beim Transport des Sitzes und Anbau auf dem Rad. Die Fußschnallen dagegen sind etwas schwer zu befestigen und zu lösen, gerade bei Kälte. 

Der Sitz ist horizontal verschiebbar auf den Federbügeln. Das gibt etwas Spielraum für Einstellung der Entfernung zum Sattel. Nicht zu dicht einstellen: Fingerklemmgefahr fürs Kind! Wir haben es sogar geschafft, noch 2 Ortlieb Frontroller Plus (Frontroller kleiner als normale Hinterradtaschen und PLUS-Version sehr gut verstellbar) mit an den Gepäckträger zu hängen. Rucksack ist ja auch eher schlecht mit Kind hinten drauf... Allerdings ist die Fuhre dann sehr hecklastig. Frontroller am vorderen Lowrider wären sicher optimaler... leider hat die Maxlight 425 am Rad meiner Frau keine Ösen dafür.

Für Sitze hinten typisch: Kind sieht nix und versucht sich seitlich rauszulehnen um nach vorne zu schauen. Unterhaltung geht so je nach Fahrtwind. Auf jeden Fall Komunikation besser als im Hänger oder auf dem Trailer.

Manko: ich stoße mit meinen Füßen (Größe 46) hinten mit der Ferse an das Seitenteil wo die Fußraste befestigt ist. Dies ist dazu da, dass der Fuß vom Kind nicht in die Speichen kommen kann. Helfen tut: 2 Löcher bohren rechts und links und die beiden Seitenteile mit einem Gummiband zusammenziehen. Muss leider nach jeder Montage extra eingehängt werden das Gummiband.


----------



## Roelof (25. November 2013)

Ich weiß nicht recht - Anhänger fand ich immer angenehmrr als den hohen Schwerpunkt mit den Sitzen.


----------



## Roelof (25. November 2013)

Schau dir mal im Bikemarkt den Chariot CSL an - den wollte ich damals und hab ihn natürlich nicht bekommen. Musste somit zum cx1 greifen.


----------



## trolliver (25. November 2013)

Warum nicht bekommen?


----------



## trifi70 (25. November 2013)

Roelof schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht recht - Anhänger fand ich immer angenehmrr als den hohen Schwerpunkt mit den Sitzen.


Ohne Frage. Der Sitz ist bei uns auch am wenigsten im Einsatz. Aber im Alltag manchmal eben doch praktisch, wenn man den Singletrailer nicht an Kita oder Bahnhof stehen lassen möchte. Zur Arbeit nehm ich den jedenfalls nicht mit...


----------



## siq (25. November 2013)

wir haben auch den Jockey gehabt. Allerdings nicht an der Sattelstütze montiert. Das war meiner Meinung nach komisch zu fahren, da das Gewicht und der in alle Richtungen federnde Montagebügel sich wie ein Gegenpendel verhielt und sich so in Kurvenlagen aufschaukelte. 
Ich habe dann immer einen Pletscher Gepäckträger mit 3-P Befestigungsmöglichkeit per 4Schrauben an die vorhandenen Ösen vom Hardtail geschraubt. Von Pletscher gibt es dann für Kindersitze ein 3-P Befestigungsbügel. So wird dann der ganze Sitz auf den Gepäckträger gesteckt. 
Das Fahrverhalten und damit auch die Sicherheit war damit um Welten besser, meiner Meinung nach jedenfalls.


----------



## trolliver (25. November 2013)

Das stimmt. Das Pletscher-Befestigungssystem ist klasse, hatte mal eine Freundin, und weit einfacher sowohl zu händeln als auch zu fahren als die Sattelstangenträger. Die Gepäckträger sind auch äußerst stabil und durchdacht - allerdings alles andere als leicht. Doch um Gewicht geht es bei Kindersitzen und deren Montagemöglichkeiten wohl weniger. Tubus übrigens schließt die Kindersitzmontage bei seinen Gepäckträgern aus, auch wenn sie sonst bis zu 40kg vertragen.

Einen Pletscherträger habe ich ja noch.... vielleicht montiere ich ihn mir mal mit einem gebrauchten Kindersitz ans Drittrad, wenn unsere Minikröte soweit ist.


----------



## siq (25. November 2013)

in den Spitzenzeiten, also wo unsere Kleine gerade noch in den Jockey Sitz gepasst hat, sind wir oft - ich auf dem Hardtail -, Gepäckträger mit aufmontiertem Sitz und der Followme Tandemkupplung (http://www.followme-tandem.com/p-ueber/followme.html) und ihrem darin eingespannten Cube 200 auch ziehmlich weite Touren gefahren. 

Der unschlagbare Vorteil ist, der Nachwuchs hat mobile drei Auswahlmöglichkeiten; kann also Teilstrecken alleine fahren, oder Tandemmässig mitkurbeln, oder dann bei grosser Müdigkeit einfach im Sitz mitfahren. Diese Konfiguration ist zwar nicht billig, aber wir hatten als ganze Familie damit immer mordsmässigen Spass und haben alles so lange es von der Grösse her ging, auch sehr oft benutzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ann (25. November 2013)

Also wir hatten den Jockey Comfort und fanden ihn klasse. Klar, der Schwerpunkt liegt hinten, aber man kommt doch leichter überall hin, als mit nem Hänger und kann das Rad auch besser überall abstellen. Unsere Kleine wollte dann auch nicht mehr in den Hänger, weil sie einfach oben mehr mitbekam und näher bei uns war . Einstellmöglichkeiten waren ok, hat auch alles gut gehalten und bequem war es für sie auch. Wir haben ihn auch lange genutzt und würden ihn wieder kaufen


----------



## Heiko-78 (25. November 2013)

Wir haben den Römer Jockey Comfort auch in Benutzung. Aber nicht zum Relax greifen, da fehlt die verstellbare Rückenlehne. Wir benutzen den Kindersitz jedoch lediglich für die Fahrten zur Krippe, da mir das in der Stadt lieber ist als der Hänger. Längere Strecken (alles jenseits der 15 Minuten) wird mit dem Singletrailer gemacht. Das gefällt dem Kleinen besser, da er sich da mehr bewegen kann und Spielzeug etc. dabei hat.
Zur Qualität hat @trifi70http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=172763 ja ausreichend geschrieben. Dem kann ich folgendes hinzufügen: an den Sitz kommt man auch, wenn die Kleinen irgendwann längere Beine haben und die Fussstüzten tiefer eingestellt sind. Kommt aber sicher auch auf die Radgeometrie an. Das mit der Lehnenverstellung finde ich nicht störend. Dafür ist die Lehne halt einhändig verstellbar, die andere Hand braucht man ja um das Rad geradezuhalten.
Nützlich ist auch noch der Regenschutz mit Kapuze.

Fazit:
Kurze Strecken: Römer Jockey Comfort (Handling, Diebstahl, Wendigkeit)
Lange Strecken: Singletrailer (Komfort, Fahreigenschaften, Geländetauglichkeit)


----------



## fazanatas (25. November 2013)

4mate schrieb:


>


Was für ein Geschwür. Ich fahre zur Zeit noch mit dem Bobike mini und bin sehr zufrieden. Ist halt schön dass der Zwerg vor einem sitzt und deutlich kommunikativer als Hänger oder Hecksitz.


----------



## Toby-Pforzheim (25. November 2013)

So vielen Dank für die rege Diskussion. Es gibt wie immer halt pro und contra, aber ich denke für kurze Strecken zum Supermarkt oder so ist die kleine im Jockey gut aufgehoben. Für weitere größere Touren finden wir bestimmt nen schönen Hänger wenn es dann soweit ist. 
Vielen Dank


----------



## sarnu (26. November 2013)

Noch was zum Thema Pletscher-Träger (auch meine favorisierte Befestigungslösung für Kindersitze):
Wenn man den Pletscher Athlete an einem Rad mit Scheibenbremsen montieren will braucht man spezielle Strebenendplatten. Die kosten um die fünf Euro und vereinfachen die Montage erheblich.
Ansonsten bevorzuge ich für den Kindertransport sowas: http://www.larryvsharry.com/english/
Damit lassen sich dann auch mehrere Kinder befördern. Ist aber auch preislich eine andere Liga als Kindersitz oder Hänger und lohnt sich für nur gelegentlichen Einsatz sicher nicht.

Simon


----------



## Floh (26. November 2013)

Wer seinen Kindersitz direkt auf dem Gepäckträger montiert statt mit den federnden Bügeln am Sitzrohr setzt sein Kind und dessen junge Wirbelsäule so knüppelharten Schlägen aus, das finde ich unverantwortlich. Das Kind sitzt damit ja quasi auf der Hinterachse.
Oder hat Pletscher da eine entkoppelte Lösung die ich nicht verstehe oder kenne?

Das gezeigte Teil hat mit seiner frei hängenden Strebe sicherlich auch den Zweck noch ein bisschen Komfort zu erzeugen, ist aber eben nicht nur biege- sondern auch torsionsweich.

Die langen Streben an den Kindersitzen die am Sitzrohr angebunden sind dienen der Federung und machen das auch recht gut. Klar ist das nicht gedämpft etc. und die Halterung ist bleischwer aber es erfüllt seinen Zweck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siq (26. November 2013)

Floh schrieb:


> Oder hat Pletscher da eine entkoppelte Lösung die ich nicht verstehe oder kenne?



jepp. Der 3P Pletscherbügel ist auch gefedert. Sogar einiges vorteilhafter wie der in alle Richtungen frei wackelnde originale Bügel für die Sattelstützenbefestigung. 

So sieht der aus. 







Da dran montiert man dann den Kindersitz. 

Und dann steckt man das Ganze per den 3P Befestigungsnocken auf den Gebäckträger.


----------



## DoctorCol (26. November 2013)

Ohne hier die Nonkonformisten unterbrechen zu wollen. Also wir haben beide Römersitze Comfort und Relax. Den Comfort habe ich gerade erst so vor wenigen Monaten gekauft, weil der Relax nach 5 Jahren Kindereinsatz total schief und klöterich geworden ist. Der Comfort rappelt auf unebenen Untergrund weniger, weil ihm die Höhenverstellung fehlt. Die Schulterpolster sind bei beiden Modellen total panne montiert..sitzen nie da, wo sie hinsollen.
Ansonsten tun sie beide unspektakulär ihren Dienst für die Kurzstrecke...obwohl wir auf längere Touren schon den Römersitz als Ausruhstation für müde FollowMe Trailer Piloten.
Was mir in der Diskussion hier fehlt ist a) die Meinung der Kinder...die haben bei uns konkret die Auswahl Chariot oder Sitz und b) wenn ich zu einer Sonderaufhängung wechsel, dann muss ich das an ALLEN Rädern tun (Geld???). So kann meine Frau und ich munter in der KiTa den Sitz wechseln und die 3. Halterung ist an meinem "Schönwetter-Citybomber"

Ganz praktisches Zubehör ist ein passendes Regenverdeck, wenn es gallert und das Kind hinten samt Polster nicht gebadet werden soll!
Und so ein Sandini Nackenpolster, was man in die Gurte klipsen kann...wenn hinten jemand eingeschlafen ist und der Kopf wegzuknicken droht

Dieser Sitz auf dem Oberrohr, wie kommt man da überhaupt mit den Knien vorbei???


----------



## Roelof (26. November 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Warum nicht bekommen?



CSL war limitiert und damals schon nicht mehr erhältlich...


----------



## trolliver (26. November 2013)

Ja, sig, Pletscher war schon immer durchdacht.

Das mit der Limitierung des CSL wußte ich nicht. Als wir unseren vor nicht ganz fünf Jahren kauften, hätten wir ihn kaufen können, haben uns wegen der fehlenden Federung dann dagegen entschieden - und wegen des geringeren Gewichts gegenüber CX für den Cougar. Einsitzer, paßt ja jetzt, Lisa fährt seit sie 3 Monate ist darin und Philipp schon seit letztem Winter nicht mehr.

DoctorCol, wie fällt denn bei euren Kindern die Entscheidung meist aus? Kindersitz oder Hänger? Die Entscheidung haben unsere nicht. Hat auch was für sich....  Ich verstehe aber das Argument.


----------



## siq (27. November 2013)

DoctorCol schrieb:


> Ganz praktisches Zubehör ist ein passendes Regenverdeck, wenn es gallert und das Kind hinten samt Polster nicht gebadet werden soll!
> Und so ein Sandini Nackenpolster, was man in die Gurte klipsen kann...wenn hinten jemand eingeschlafen ist und der Kopf wegzuknicken droht



richtig. Ist beides sehr nützlich. Hatten wir alles auch am Start. 

Bei uns hatte die Kleine auch nie die Auswahl zwischen Sitz und Hänger. Sie hat zwar schon auch etliche Hängeruser gesehen, wollte das aber wirklich gar nie ausprobieren. Einmal hat sie einen Hund im Hänger gesehen und fand das Zitat: "voll öde".


----------



## sarnu (27. November 2013)

Meine Kinder hatten eine Zeit lang die Wahl zwischen Hänger und Kindersitz.
Und es gab immer Streit darum, wer im Kindersitz sitzen durfte. Hatte aber wahrscheinlich eher damit zu tun, dass man dann direkt beim Papa sitzen durfte und nicht neben dem doofen Bruder/Schwester im Hänger.

Seit alle drei zusammen in der Kiste des Bullitts sitzen dürfen, gibt es diese Diskussion zum Glück nicht mehr. Höchstens noch, wer in Fahrtrichtung sitzt und wer andersrum.


----------



## Heiko-78 (27. November 2013)

wo wir gerade beim Thema sind:
mac-ride.com


----------



## siq (27. November 2013)

Heiko-78 schrieb:


> wo wir gerade beim Thema sind:
> mac-ride.com



mir wäre ehrlich gesagt irgendwie nicht so Wohl bei dem Ding. Aber das muss jeder selber wissen. Sicher muss man die Fahrweise und Route noch genauer als sonst schon auf den Nachwuchs abstimmen.


----------



## trolliver (27. November 2013)

Die Leute wollen halt auch mit ihren Zweijährigen nicht auf ihre Jumps und Drops verzichten. Diese Sitzposition gibt es ja schon ewig für die ganz kleinen, meine Mutter hatte das vor 45 Jahren auch. Bei entsprechender Fahrweise war das wohl nie ein Problem. Wie das im Wald auf Abfahrten aussieht, weiß ich nicht, ich würde es selbst nicht ausprobieren. Selbst keine Überstandshöhe mehr, die Kröte keine Knautschzone, so sicher fühlte ich mich nie.

Anachronismus dabei: seit den MTBs finden alle abfallende Oberrohre cool, und sie werden auch da verbaut, wo sie baulich gar nicht notwendig wären. Doch für den vorderen Kindersitz braucht man genau das: ein waagerechtes Oberrohr. Na, dann designen wir halt wieder eins dazu....


----------



## trifi70 (27. November 2013)

Ich habs nicht so genau angeschaut, finde die Idee aber gut. Richtige Trails würde ich damit nicht fahren. 

Das "Oberrohr" ist kein normales wie ich das sehe, sondern enthält eine Federung. Oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (27. November 2013)

Drauf klicken. Für mehr Bilder im IBC Fotoalbum


----------

